# Need help identifying a wire harness connection



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a 1966 GTO that had a very poorly installed painless wiring kit for a 1968 and up GTO. I decided to go back to original. I recently bought a 67 GTO that was tubbed and set up to be a factory drag car by one of the gm execs in the 90s and never finished. With that car I got the original wiring harness and plan to use the painless on th e 67. I compared the 2 connectors on the firewall to my 66 book and the engine side is identical. The headlight side was off by one pin, so I got the 67 engine compartment harness off ebay. I'm also using the rally gauges off the 67 since my 66 is a rally gauge car that someone converted to the idiot lights. I have this 8 pin connector with a 2 pin pig tail connector that I have no idea where it goes or what it does. I have the 66 shop manual and can't find any of these wire connectors. Does anyone know what this connection is for and if it is unique for 67? Does it even go under the dash or is it supposed to be in the engine compartment?
It is a 8 pin connector with 7 wires, actually 8 due to one slot havind 2 orange wires. Theres 2 purples, light and dark green, white, the double orange and a gray.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Been many years since I had a 66, but is that the body harness connector?
I'm thinking of the one that plugs into the harness down on the driver's side, behind the emergency brake. 
If so, it feeds the rear body harness that runs under the carpet to the trunk/tail lights.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, that one is there and connected. The rear body harness is a ribbon type connector. This one has me at scratching my head. The only thing I can think of is if the 67 had an 8 track or some other option.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

topfuel67 said:


> Nope, that one is there and connected. The rear body harness is a ribbon type connector. This one has me at scratching my head. The only thing I can think of is if the 67 had an 8 track or some other option.


THAT'S IT!!!

I had an 8 track in my 68; that's why it looked familiar!
Here are photos of the 8-track player and the male connector.
The 8-track for 67 & 68 were the same under-dash unit, then in 69 it was moved to the console or floor mount style.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you! Now I can put this back together.


----------

